# G0179-I need to find



## monets (Aug 28, 2008)

I need to find out how long this HCPCS code can be billed on a claims.  Is there a time spin on this code.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

Please reference the CMS Internet Manual 100-1, Chapter 4, sections 10-60 and 100-2, Chapter 7, Section 30 for more info.  Here is the gist of the timeline:

The home health agency certification code can be billed only when the patient has not received Medicare-covered home health services for at least 60 days. The home health agency recertification code is used after a patient has received services for at least 60 days (or one certification period) when the physician signs the certification after the initial certification period. The home health agency recertification code will be reported only once every 60 days, except in the rare situation when the patient starts a new episode before 60 days elapses and requires a new plan of care to start a new episode. 


Maryann


----------

